# Headlight Mod or ?



## Bearishly4u (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had my 07 SER for a while and the one thing that stands out that I don't like is the headlights. I saw something about eagle eyes but can't find the product. Anyone know of a product or a black out mod?


----------

